# Driving to Cyprus?



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to drive/ferry a unit to Cyprus? I regularly fly there (family live there) and saw a Motorhome in Paphos last month. I know it's possible to ship a vehicle there but are there any ferries from Italy/Greece etc? Also what about a ferry connection from Turkey to N Cyprus - and the problem of transiting to the south?


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*driving in Cyprus*

Hi take a look at http://ferries.gr/ they go to Cyprus we also have been a few times flying last time two weeks ago but as we get older don't enjoy the flights but love Cyprus so have been looking at other ways to get there hope it helps


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We looked into this last year, there are no ferries from Greece to Cyprus anymore. The only way is via Southern Turkey into FRNC. Ferries run from Tasucu to Kyrenia I think.

For more info see..

http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/trans/Ship/cyprus_ferries.html

...or PM Don Madge who is an expert on these matters.

Pete


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that ferries from Pireus to Cyprus stopped quite a few years ago. 
There is a freight ship (Grimaldi Freighters) that would transport limited vehicles and their passengers to Cyprus. They started at Southampton and stopped at various ports on the way.
From memory you could join the ship at any of the ports except Pireus where you couldn't embark/disembark.
We looked at it a couple of years ago but it was quite expensive. 
Not sure if it still operates but might be worth a look.
Julie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

billdenise said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to drive/ferry a unit to Cyprus? I regularly fly there (family live there) and saw a Motorhome in Paphos last month. I know it's possible to ship a vehicle there but are there any ferries from Italy/Greece etc? Also what about a ferry connection from Turkey to N Cyprus - and the problem of transiting to the south?


Hi

There have been no car ferries from Greece to Cyprus for about 11 years now. You can go via Turkey but it's a long trip.

The journey to Cyprus involves three ferry crossings (two if you go overland via the Balkans) and is an ambitious trip even for the experienced. With careful planning it can be a very pleasant and rewarding experience.

Details of the ferries from Italy to Turkey can be found at http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/trans/Ship/tk-italy.html

We have been following the events in Cyprus very closely. It is now possible to cross from Southern (Greek) Cyprus to Northern
(Turkish) Cyprus and vice versa.

If you enter Cyprus from Turkey you must return that same way. If you enter Cyprus from Greece you must also return that way. 
EU citizens travelling through the Turkish side have to pay car insurance each time they visit.

A very good site for travel info is
http://www.magbaztravels.com/thissite will be very helpful in planning your trip and http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/78/30/ for Cyprus

There are ferries from Turkey to Northern Cyprus. 
Tasucu (Silifke) to Girne (Kyrenia) about four hours. Daily. 
http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/trans/Ship/cyprus_ferries.html

A good source of info on the border events in Cyprus is the Greek English language newspaper www.ekathimerini.com and the Turkish English language newspaper www.turkishdailynews.com

You can also get your vehicle to Southern (Greek) Cyprus from Greece by RO RO freight ferry http://www.freightbyferry.com/
but the cost can be horrendous. There's also the Grimaldi frieght ferries see http://www.grimaldi-freightercruises.com/indenen.htm

Campsites in Turkey
Campsites in Turkey are plentiful in the summer months however the quality does vary tremendously. If you want to stay only on sites with good facilities you will need to do a degree of forward planning to find these.

If on the other hand you are happy to stay on many of the less developed sites you should have no problems in finding a place for the night.

The Turkish tourist information office produce a brochure entitled 'Camping in Turkey' which details most campsites along with a location map. This can be obtained from their UK office, Tel 0207 629 7771.

A campsite listing can be found at
http://www.turizm.net/turkey/tips/marmara-bol.htm
Also see http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/671/30/
http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/691/30/

For more general info on Turkey see
http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/71/30/

Safe travelling

Don


----------

